# A poder ser



## la_mei

'a poder ser' és una expressió correcta en català?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

No, tinc entès que no és correcte. Les preposicions _a_ i _de_ (com en "de ser possible") en català no tenen sentit condicional. L'alternativa és "si pot ser".

Et deixo un enllaç per si et serveix.


----------



## la_mei

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Domtom

Sobre la preposició *a* i el seu ús davant un infinitiu, he trobat això:

S’usa davant d’infinitiu amb valor condicional. _A jutjar pel que dius, devia ser una situació horrorosa._ Però no és genuïna la mateixa construcció amb infinitiu per a introduir expressions de necessitat. *_A destacar que a la tarda plourà._ En aquest cas, hi calen expressions com _cal, s’ha de, hem de, convé. Hem de destacar que a la tarda plourà._

(...)

En els verbs preposicionals que regeixen _en_, quan el complement és un infinitiu la preposició es cambia sempre en_ a. Tot consisteix en això. Tot consisteix a fer bé les coses. Esforça’t en l’esriptura. Esforça’t a escriure bé._

-----
* mot o locució no admès.


Jordi BRUGUERA I TALLEDA: *Diccionari de dubtes i dificultats del català. *Enciclopedia Catalana, Barcelona, primera edició, 2000, 279 pàgines. Pàgines 24-25.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Domtom. M'ha sorprès perquè sempre m'havien dit i repetit el contrari, i ara no tinc cap obra en paper a mà, però ho he estat buscant i sembla que no hi acaba d'haver acord. El llibre d'estil de la UPF i el de la URV, per exemple, ho consideren incorrecte. En el manual d'ús de Josep Lacreu hi diu que alguns autors ho accepten, com Josep Ruaix, i d'altres no. Suposo que el dia que surti la normativa de l'IEC ho unificarà.


----------



## jaume60

betulina said:


> Suposo que el dia que surti la normativa de l'IEC ho unificarà.


 
Però és que encara no l'han publicat?

Jaume


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Que et sembla "si fos possible" ?

Si au


----------



## la_mei

Al final vaig utilitzar "Si pot ser".

Gràcies a tots!


----------

